# Omnisphere Arpeggiator Broken In Cubase



## 98bpm (Oct 16, 2019)

I started experimenting with the Arpeggiator in Omnisphere 2.5 and came up with a patch I decided to revisit for a project. I created the patch in standalone mode and now when I load the patch in Cubase, the pattern is completely different. When I play the patch in standalone mode, it plays properly like it was when I created it. I have updated Omnisphere to version 2.6, but not sure why Cubase has an issue playing back the pattern when Logic X plays it back properly. Any ideas?


----------



## iobaaboi (Oct 16, 2019)

Was this project created with a version of Omni before the new Arp (2.5 or below)?

First thing to try is save the patch, create a new track, insert new instance of Omni, load the same patch, copy over MIDI region, and then delete the previous track.

If that doesn’t work, feel free to reach out to me via [email protected] directly!


----------



## 98bpm (Oct 16, 2019)

No, I hadn't created the project yet. I only created the patch in Omnisphere's standalone version. I saved the patch and was able to play it just fine in Logic, but Cubase makes it sound really different.


----------



## 98bpm (Oct 16, 2019)

iobaaboi said:


> Was this project created with a version of Omni before the new Arp (2.5 or below)?
> 
> First thing to try is save the patch, create a new track, insert new instance of Omni, load the same patch, copy over MIDI region, and then delete the previous track.
> 
> If that doesn’t work, feel free to reach out to me via [email protected] directly!


I sent you and email. Let's hope this gets worked out cause I'd like to use this patch. Thanks!


----------



## iobaaboi (Oct 16, 2019)

That is really strange indeed.

Cool thanks! I’ll grab it tomorrow.


I’m a Cubase user myself, we’ll get it figured out in no time.

: )


----------



## 98bpm (Oct 16, 2019)

iobaaboi said:


> That is really strange indeed.
> 
> Cool thanks! I’ll grab it tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Instead of me trying to get the patch to work, I decided to initialize the patch within Cubase and duplicate the parameters from the patch in the standalone version of Omni. Very Time Consuming, but recreating the patch in Cubase seemed to work. Plays as expected, but I would like to know why it didn't just work right off the bat.


----------

